# The Most Friendly Concealed Carry States



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The people at LEGAL HEAT have a handy 50 State concealed carry reference app that they keep updated. In the recent round of legislation some states improved their ranking - which is good news.
Of course this is always subject to change, and their Open Carry section has many ongoing state reviews of recent changes which prevent a good ranking at this time - but the *MOST FRIENDLY CONCEALED CARRY rankings* are in. They rank each state with up to 5 bullets. No CC = a tombstone appropriately.

I thought I would share the current 3, 4, and 5 bullet (star) rankings here in alphabetical order. You could also apply an ABC grade ranking as well. The good news is that 39 states rank at least average or better, the great news is that 20 are very good or better.

And while Utah ranks in the top 3, we need to push for a ENHANCED Concealed Carry OPTIONAL permit like the one Idaho just passed in order to gain reciprocity with more states. 
Earlier this year, House Bill 192 passed in both chambers of the Idaho Legislature unanimously. HB 192 created an enhanced license to carry concealed weapons option for those applicants who choose to undergo additional training for more carry benefits, and created expanded opportunities for reciprocity between Idaho and other states. These improvements took effect on July 1.

*THE VERY BEST = 5*

Idaho
*Utah*
Vermont

*VERY GOOD = 4*

Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
Florida
Indiana
Kansas (_new addition_)
Kentucky
Montana
New Hampshire
Oklahoma
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Virginia
West Virginia
Wyoming

*AVERAGE = 3*

Arkansas
Colorado
Connecticut
Georgia
Iowa
Louisiana
Maine
Michigan
Mississippi
Missouri
Nebraska
Nevada
New Mexico
North Carolina
North Dakota
Ohio
Oregon
Washington
Wisconsin


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Where is California on that list??


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My guess is that Cali must be a 2. They make the process a little more arduous than Utah, but CC permits are readily available.-----SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So what does the "ENHANCED Concealed Carry OPTIONAL permit" give you that a standard CCW permit does not?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> So what does the "ENHANCED Concealed Carry OPTIONAL permit" give you that a standard CCW permit does not?


Range time and proficiency testing. That's why a lot of states wont recognize Utahs ccp.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I really think there whould be more to the current CFP training. The gun show classes crank out two or three batches a day. I'm surprised more of those graduates don't get themselves in trouble. On the other hand, with more CFPs out there the politicians are afraid to mess with us.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Even though I have a permit, we should be pushing harder to get rid of the need for it. I don't need a permit to speak freely, don't need a permit to practice my choice of religion. Why do I need a permit to practice my 2nd Amendment right, when I don't need one for other admendments?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

California has a 1 rating.
The California Constitution contains NO provision for the right to keep and bear arms.

California is a "MAY issue" instead of a "Shall issue" state. In other words, only if you are a movie star or politician or can show so vital pressing need and the LE official in charge likes you will you get a permit. The ordinary citizen doesn't stand a chance in most jurisdictions. 
Here, and in all the good states, the government has to have a solid proven background check criminal reason on you to prove why you shouldn't have a permit. If you have a clean record, then they have to issue you a permit.

California generally prohibits the carrying of a concealed firearm on the person in public or within any vehicle under his or her control or in which he or she is an occupant. California Penal Code § 12025(a)

California also prohibits any individual from carrying a loaded firearm of any kind on his or her person or in a vehicle while in any public place or on any public street in an incorporated city, or in any public place or on any public street in a prohibited area of unincorporated territory. Section 12031(a)(1). "Loaded" in this context means that the firearm has a cartridge or shell in a chamber, clip or magazine that is in or attached in some way to the firearm. Section 12031(g).

California does not recognize any other state's CC permits.

*******************************************

The reason we don't want to get rid of our state's CC permit system is because a thoughtful person wants RECIPROCITY with other states in order to carry concealed when we travel out of state. Without a permit system this isn't going to be allowed in virtually all cases.

The idea of not requiring a CC permit to carry in-state is a fine one and in line with our rights, but unless the world changes 180-degrees, we would want one when we travel out of state for reciprocity.

And while the God-given and Constitutional right to self defense should not require a proficiency test - because we don't need a proficiency test for free speech or freedom of religion etc. - because a large handful of unenlightened states like Nevada and New Mexico only will offer reciprocity to states that require shooting skills tests for a CC license, there is a need for an Enhanced license for those who want to carry in some of our neighbor and other states.

National CC reciprocity is the best idea, but has not seen success when legislation for such has been introduced in D.C. Until then when we travel we are at the mercy of the requirements of other states.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I surely thought Florida and Texas would be a 5.


----------

